# Dwarf shooters



## Tallindor (Mar 11, 2009)

There are probably a billion of threads like this on this site, but none of them really answers my question: How large should my shooty dwarf units be?

I often play gunline dwarfs, and I haven´t found a good size of my units. I usually field them in 16 model units in two rows (thanks 8ed for shooting in two rows), but I see that most people use small 8-10 model shooty units. Is there a good reason for that? I would be very grateful for answers.


----------



## Drax (Sep 19, 2007)

the minimum 10 strong unit usually worked for me last edition, and i'm sticking with that for now - as you say, shooting in two ranks is a god send, and now means that you don't need to worry that the thunderers/quarrellers will get in the way of combat units.

i've traditionally used my thunderers as supporting combat units, soperhaps making them a little larger will keep them able to disrupt after a few casualties


----------



## Putch. (Jul 13, 2010)

10 strong is good for shooting, some people like to go 14 of even 16, but only then if you have space and can get LOS, otherwise you wont be getting to many shots off. I think 10 is the wisest since you can be between your infantry blocks and get good fire lanes to anything coming towards you.


----------

